# The X1600 Series Clubhouse



## vampire622003 (Apr 10, 2008)

*The X1600, 9250, 7600 Series Clubhouse*

*This is the X1600, 9250, 7600 Series Clubhouse.*












Any version of the X1600 is allowed including:




*X1600
X1650
X1650 Pro
X1650XT
9250
7600GS (NVIDIA)
7600GT (NVIDIA)
ECT.*

PCI, AGP and PCI-E Allowed.

If you want I can post X1600 Series achievements such as 3DMark scores and such.

*You don't have to have your X1600, 7600, ECT. Series card installed, but you must own one!*

Overclocking will be posted below with a percentage. This is the core only!
Does not have to be completely stable, but must be playable.


Overclocks:

*
vampire622003-X1650 AGP@**685MHz* *37% Increase*

I can make signatures. You can make you own if you want for the clubhouse.


----------



## vampire622003 (Apr 10, 2008)

I will be making some more changes and making a logo and such soon.


----------



## vampire622003 (Apr 10, 2008)

Be back in a day or two.


----------



## vampire622003 (Apr 11, 2008)

Still no one? Hmm, I'll have to add a few categories.


----------



## BabyFace16 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi, i Have a x1600 in my imac intel 2 duo 2.00Ghz
Also have a vista partition on which i play cod 4 and try to play assassins creed


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2008)

I have a X1600 Mobilty radeon on my laptop which runs a mean CoD2 & Guildwars. but then you probably dont care about the club anymore do you? lol.....


----------



## Real327 (Jul 5, 2008)

I own an x1650, do I qualify ?   If not, sorry I bothered you guys. If so, I could sure use a better understanding of where I'm going wrong.


----------



## MadClown (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a X1600 Pro 512MB AGP 8x in the family comp.


----------



## linktriscuit (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello people, i saw this club and was wondering if i could pop in from time to time.  I own a Sapphire 512MB X1650 Pro PCIe and i have a question.  Is there anything i could do with it, like maybe flash it and turn it into an XT, it's got 512Meg of DDR2.  And would it also mean something if the core and memory speed is slightly slower than the rated speed, i got it that way.  I've adjusted the core and was able to bump it up some, but if i mess with the memory and set it on the actual rated speed, the whole screen starts blinking.  What does it mean?  Does it  mean that i bought somewhat a defective card and the core and memory speeds were underclocked, at leased enough to get it working because some sucker will end up buying it, and ofcourse yeah let the person who bought it deal with it.  Well that's what i've recently been experiencing with some online puchases.  TigerDirect has a statement about the components that they sell and what they claim other stores do, and it isn't very honest.  And it's true, so anyone thinking of purchasing online, please be careful.  Sorry i've accidently veered of into that subject.  It's just so disappointing what online retailers do to get over on people.:shadedshu  Anyways, back to the X1650 Pro, in my opinion i wouldn't think there would be much i could do to it.  What do you guys think?


----------

